# Suche wen zum Werben !



## beawis85 (3. März 2016)

Servus Leute !!!

 

Ich suche jemanden _*VERLÄSSLICHEN *_der einen neuen Account anfangen will.

 

Ich suche also jemanden den ich Werben kann.

 

Ich zocke Wow seit classic. Also Erfahrung ohne Ende.

 

Der Grund warum ich einen neuen Char hoch spielen will (auf einem neuen Server) ist der, da ich zur Zeit nur auf die Erweiterung warte und nicht aktiv Raide oder PvP zocke.

 

Ich bin 30 Jahre alt, männlich, verlässlich ect.

 

Du solltest ebenfalls schon ein fortgeschrittenes Alter erreicht haben, um die gewisse Reife zu besitzen.

 

Kann gerne Kosten für World of Warcraft, also Battlechest plus Warlords of Draenor (ca. 25 Euro) für dich übernehmen. Super wäre halt wenn du dann auch weiter mit dem Account zocken würdest, damit ich das Gratis- Gameplay Monat erhalte und wenn wir ein gutes Team sind weiter auch auf dem max Lvl zusammen durch die WoW Welt ziehen würden.

 

Habe ich nun deine Interesse geweckt, melde dich einfach.

 

lg Beawis

 

PS: Würde gerne auf dem schlecht besuchtesten PVP Server  Kragjin oder Azshara beginnen.


----------



## Yuhai (18. März 2016)

hast du skype oder so?


----------

